# Thinking of moving to HK



## JennyP (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello all, I was wondering if anyone as good advice on living in HK. I have a 10 and 8 yr old and would be a stay at home mom. Would like to live near other expats. Was hoping on things like rents, areas and how much would cost to take our dog with us.

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## melbhouse (Feb 16, 2009)

HK is not the best place to bring up kids. There's no big green fields to run around in, unless you belong to some prestigious club. We've left Hk due to the pollution and it being such a kids-unfriendly place.


----------



## JennyP (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you so much for the info, I had that feeling that it was not for kids. That would be hard as where we live has fields all around us and loads of space, would probably find lack of space hard to deal with.


----------



## bechampions (Mar 8, 2009)

yea hardly any open spaces in hong kong especially if u live inthe heart of the city which is probably the most desirable option


----------

